# Cloner mon disque dur Mac/Linux



## Aski (3 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,


Sur mon Mac j'ai partitioné mon disque pour y installer Ubuntu. (Ubuntu et OS X en dual-boot)

Souhaitant changer le disque dur interne je cherche à le cloner sur le nouveau.

J'ai trouvé ici   EASEUS Disk Copy, mais je voit pas comment l'utiliser, j'ai essayé de booter sur le CD mais ça ne fait rien &#8230;

Sinon rsync, mais si je l'exécute en démarrant sous Linux , je vais pas pouvoir copier la partition Linux. (Je veux dire qu'il peut pas copier un disque utilisé).

Je me pose une question, est-ce que si je réalise des images disques des partitions Linux de mon Mac avec l'utilitaire de disque pour la restaurer sur le nouveau disque ça fonctionnerai ?


Merci.


----------



## GillesF (9 Juillet 2009)

Je vais être dans le même cas, et je t'avoue que je n'ai pas encore d'idée précise de comment je vais pouvoir faire...

Tu parles d'utiliser rsync, ca ne fonctionnerait pas en démarrant sur le live CD? Là tu pourrais copier la partition linux non?


----------



## Aski (9 Juillet 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Tu parles d'utiliser rsync, ca ne fonctionnerait pas en démarrant sur le live CD? Là tu pourrais copier la partition linux non?



Ah ben oui, suis-je bête, ça devrait marcher &#8230;

Là je suis en train d'essayer de cloner ma partition Mac avec Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## Aski (10 Juillet 2009)

Trop compliqué pour moi rsync 

J'ai essayé avec dd, sans succès 

J'ai donc refait une clean install et j'ai recopié mon /home.

Je réinstallerai les logiciels que j'avais plus tard.


----------

